# Betta + guppy



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

i have a betta and a sorority guppy tank in a 10g...will they be ok? Also, i put in an injured platy iot a 1g bowl with a platy...will she be alrite?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

no, it is not ok.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I asked the same question when I put my betta in with my guppies. I think you'll find that the betta will flare and atack the guppies because of their flowing tails. At least mine did and he was in a 15ga with only 3 guppies at the time.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I"ve kept a few bettas in with guppies before, with no problems at all. And then there were some other ones that would attack the guppies.
I had plenty of space to house the bettas, in case they woulden't get along.
Bettas all have their own personality, some are fine with other brightly colored tank mates, and other bettas are not.

But from your other posts, your betta sounds aggressive. So I highly doubt he could go with guppies.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

fish with flowing fin is a easy target for other fish to be attack on. they swim slow and so big it get other fish's attention. some fish may not be fin nippers normally but they may mistake the fin as flake food.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

normally Bettas and Guppies make poor tank mates. Guppies are easy targets for aggressive bettas.


RC


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

today sadly, the little injured guppy that was put into the gpoldfish bowl died  but on the bright side, 3 of the 4 remaining school without the betta bothering them too much. If the betta makes eye contact, he chases them (no flaring or nipping, thank God) and has fun with them. He really enjoys their company.1 is pregnant and the other one is quite solemn and very unenergetic in corners, hiding from the betta. I have to watch her


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

betta_love said:


> today sadly, the little injured guppy that was put into the gpoldfish bowl died  but on the bright side, 3 of the 4 remaining school without the betta bothering them too much. If the betta makes eye contact, he chases them (no flaring or nipping, thank God) and has fun with them. He really enjoys their company.1 is pregnant and the other one is quite solemn and very unenergetic in corners, hiding from the betta. I have to watch her


you better take those guppies out. that's a sign of serious aggression from your betta. your betta may have fun but the guppies are going to be stress. if the guppies in the tank, they will not have long to live.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

AAA can u read english? Can u read at all? The guppy in the GOLDFISH BOWL THAT WAS INJURED died. The other ones are doing fine since I performed a water change. The betta knows the guppies are weaker and can sim right beside them and not threaten or flare.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

aaa isn't the one with the problem IMO. You said the betta is chasing the guppies around, "has fun with them." One is so stressed to the point that it's cowering in a corner trying to hide from the betta. If you continue to let your betta chase the guppies, the guppies WILL DIE from the stress. Doesn't matter if the betta knows the guppies are weaker and just chases them without flaring or attacking. It will stress them to death. Happens all the time when the right male to female ratio isn't maintained. 

If you care at all about the health and welfare of your fish, you'll separate them as soon as possible. And btw, there's a very good chance the betta will eat any fry that are born, too.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

betta_love said:


> AAA can u read english? Can u read at all? The guppy in the GOLDFISH BOWL THAT WAS INJURED died.


Not very nice. Aaa has been helping you. The post made by aaa is right. Guppies and bettas are IMO incompatible.
Fish do not know if their tankmates are weak or not and regardless of the tank size, guppies and bettas should *never* be mixed.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I dont really have much to add except that in MY EXPERIANCE guppies and bettas dont mix. I have heard that some people have made it work but it really depends on your betta's personality-some are mellower than others. Your Betta sounds aggressive (Flaring and chasing the guppies) -and your guppies sound stressed. (Lifeless-Hiding in a corner) Betta's should really be kept alone, or if they are put with other fish they shouldn't be put with fish with bright colors, long flowing fins, or fish that could nip the betta's fins such as tetras. 

Oh and one more thing... I suggest you dont go around insulting people.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

ok i recorded my betta on my video camera while i wasnt in the room...the guppies can swimaround him but they already know whos boss so they move away..the betta doesnt chase them anymore...i think it was just pecking order. The guppy that I was saying wasnt moving (life-less/scared) is now the fastest and most active...they're in a lil school and likes to play around. I think he was just adjusting. The guppies are all females with small(er) fins with 1 guppy having a roundtail. The group is good and respecting each other. AAA sorry for bursting out on you like that.  Out of order


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

that's ok. my reply wasn't detail enough anyway. just be careful not to have another outburst like that because that would get you ban from the forum real quick. 

imo, you should just take out the betta. i wouldn't trust a fish that could kill everyone in there. you will never know what will happen next. they maybe peaceful in the future, but i wouldn't risk my fish's life over it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah i took everyone's advice over mine and put the betta in a 1g bowl...the platy and 4 guppy are SOOO much happier...but the betta isnt receiving sufficient temperatures. I put the bowl beside the tank but it doesnt heat up....any ideas?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it possible to float a 1 liter bottle in the main tank ? Also they make a very small heater for little tanks.


RC


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Get a bigger tank. IMO a 1g bowl isn't appropriate for ANY fish. 2.5g tanks are cheap and much better and 25w heaters will fit in them.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

with good water care a 1g bowl is more than enough for a Betta. I've raised 1000's of them in 32oz containers. Larger bowls/tanks are easier to take care of and heat.


RC


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah I personally keep mine in 2.5 gallons. But I think with an under-gravel filter, a heater, and sufficent water changes a betta would be OK in a one gallon tank.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

ok my situation...i cant get another tank..my mom hates fish as it is and wouldnt dare to let me even UPGRADE the bowl to 2gallons....so I'm stuck with that for now...also, I'm not able to buy any much more than I have now. I was thinking and tryign to find a lfs that sells 10g dividers so i could house them both together...(Rc) explain what your mean by floating a 1l bottle, which ofcourse i can.....but ho9w does it act like a heater


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

You cut the top out of a big soda bottle and fill it 3/4 full of water and put it into your tank. You will have to figure a way to hold it in place in the tank. You keep the betta in the soda bottle. The bottle stays the same temp as the tank.


RC


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

but is that suffiecient space for it?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, as long as you keep up with water change.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

alright alright


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

well i have the betta in the tank in the bottle....it seems that there isnt enough space...he has nearly 2L of space but thats not even close to enough in my opinion..also 3 of 5 guppies died...well 2 died (my pregnant one ) and one has SEVERE SEVERE SBD..he will die either today or tmrw...wont survive much longer...the other 2 are in with the platy


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I raise them in 32oz cups so in my opinion 2L should be plenty.. but then he's your fish and not mine so you have to do what you think is right.


RC


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

I was thinking of upgrading the 2L bottle to a 4L bottle...being at least 1g...only thing is...it's not "see-through". You can see shadows and figures through it but cant make out what it is...


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

I know this is useless right now, but in the future, I suggest you do not get any more fish than you can care for. I'd suggest researching each species' needs carefully before buying, and make sure you can care for them very well. I know, it sucks, but if I remember you're 14, so not too long from now you'll be able to live away from home. Besides, sometimes having one fish that you take great care of and are very "close" to is better than having 10 fish that you have to work very hard to care for adequately and don't feel "close" to. Then, by the time you have your own house, you'll have lots of experience with fish and you'll be able to buy and care for a huge tank with all your favorite species.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

betta_love said:


> I was thinking of upgrading the 2L bottle to a 4L bottle...being at least 1g...only thing is...it's not "see-through". You can see shadows and figures through it but cant make out what it is...


it doesn't matter if it is see through or not. the whole point is to seperate the betta from attacking other fishes.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

go to walmart and look in the craft department. buy some plastic canvas...used to make those plastic and yarn tissue box things...and some plastic suction cups. You can cut the canvas to fit the tank/bowl and make your dividers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

sable u know what.........ur right  i should've just kept with my betta and let the others live in the aquarium (or die) at PJ's pet....thanks alot for all your help guys and I think there was a parasite in the guppies tank...I only have 1 survivor out of 5.. platy's still alive tho so yay


----------

